# Kimler Var > Büyük Türk Liderleri >  Kanuni Sultan Süleyman

## ceydaaa

adada.jpgOsmanlı sancaklarını Avrupa'nın kalbinde dalgalandıran, Fas'tan Kırım'a devasa bir coğrafyaya hükmeden Kanuni, tüm şark hükümranları arasında dahi özel bir yere sahiptir. Bir Doğu hükümdarının Batı hükümdarlarına Kanuni derecesinde posta koyduğu çok nadirdir. Batı'da Avusturya'yı darmadağın eden Kanuni, Doğu'da ise babası Yavuz Sultan Selim'in ağır darbe vurduğu İran ile Kafkaslarda adeta köşe kapmaca oynamıştır. Cebelitarık'tan Çanakkale'ye, Hazar'dan Yemen'e uzanan büyük Türk toprakları, Osmanlı'nın denizde süper güç olduğunu kanıtlıyor, Türk'ün altın çağını da tescilliyordu.

----------

